# PMK CAS 28578-16-7 supplier



## Curiousonion (Sep 5, 2022)

I tried searching for a supplier of pmk on the forum but couldn't find one.
Does anyone know of a supplier of pmk in Europe?
Thanks


----------



## G.Patton

Have you looked at Listing?


----------



## Curiousonion

G.Patton said:


> Have you looked at Listing?



G.PattonYeah I tried, but every time I click on it it says

"Oops! We ran into some problems"
I think its a glitch of some sort but I can never go on there.


----------



## Curiousonion

I see it available from chine, but can't access the actual thread. 
Plus I would like to be able to get it from Europe to avoid hassles with customs.


----------



## G.Patton

Curiousonion said:


> Yeah I tried, but every time I click on it it says
> 
> "Oops! We ran into some problems"
> I think its a glitch of some sort but I can never go on there.



CuriousonionYou have to use Tor browser to open this link =) Everything works well.


----------



## Curiousonion

G.Patton said:


> You have to use Tor browser to open this link =) Everything works well.



G.PattonAh fantastic thanks ill try that.
Do you know if there are any issues importing this chemical from china? I know people bring it in by the ton but it seems weird to me.


----------



## G.Patton

Curiousonion said:


> Ah fantastic thanks ill try that.
> Do you know if there are any issues importing this chemical from china? I know people bring it in by the ton but it seems weird to me.



CuriousonionYou can do it too, this substance mostly legal. Check laws of your country.


----------



## Acidosis

Curiousonion said:


> Ah fantástico, gracias, lo intentaré.
> ¿Sabe si hay algún problema al importar este producto químico de China? Sé que la gente lo trae por toneladas, pero me parece raro.



CuriousonionWe buy this CAS from xhina and no problem


----------



## HEISENBERG

UnknownRadar said:


> short question is this link "your" link bb ? http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion



UnknownRadarYes!


----------

